# SE Washington FT



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Any news? 

I have a young dog running in the Q. 

Appreciate any information you have on the stakes. 

Stuck in Alaska - burr

Lorraine


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Qual callbacks after combo land triple + land blind. 

2 3 8 11 13 14 15 18 20 22 23 24 27 28

Fourteen to third series


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Speedy. Keep the news coming. 
Lorraine


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open callbacks to third series water blind tomorrow morning. 20 dogs.

2, 5, 9, 14, 15, 19, 23, 24, 27, 31, 33, 34, 36, 38, 41, 43, 44, 48, 52, 53. Dog 52 will start.

In speaking to a Qualifying contestant on the way out of the grounds, they finished with water marks and have elected not to do the water blind.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Sharon. 
Do you know the finishers in the Q? Fingers crossed for #8- Gracie.

Good luck tomorrow - in the Open and Derby. 
You're Ali sired pup is doing great....
Lorraine


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Sharon. 
Do you know the finishers in the Q? Fingers crossed for #8- Gracie.

Good luck tomorrow - in the Open and Derby. 
You're Ali sired pup is doing great....
Lorraine


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Northern Skies said:


> Thanks Sharon.
> Do you know the finishers in the Q? Fingers crossed for #8- Gracie.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow - in the Open and Derby.
> ...


I do not know the Qual placings, will post as soon as I hear. Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Qual placements:

First. Cody. Peterson
Second. Riggs. Watson
Third. Wyatt. Pampy
Fourth. Gracie. Gonia
RJ. Joker. Abott 
Jams. 2, 14, 15, 16, 18, 22, 23, 24, 27, & 28


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job Mary look at those young Pete pups go!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open results -
1st Windy/Crabb
2nd Buddy/Fangsrud 
3rd Tuffy/Gonia
4th Max/Speer
RJ Rusty/van der Lee

Congrats to all.

Callbacks to third series Amateur - 13 dogs
3, 4, 11, 13, 17, 18, 19, 20, 28, 37, 44, 45, 48

Derby will start tomorrow morning.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open results:
9. Windy o/h Bob Crabb
36. Buddy o G Brown, h Fangsrud
33. Tuffy o F Boyett, h Gonia
14. Max o/h R Speer
RJ 44 Rusty o/h S Van Der Lee


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Guess Sharon and I were typing at the same time! 

Congratulations, Bob Crabb! Looks like they are now qualified for both the Nat'l Open and Am.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Bob Crabb and Roberta Spears WAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! DELIGHTED FOR BOTH OF YOU.

The other Bill


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Bob. That should also be FC to go along with the AFC for Windy. Good dog!!! Great guy. Harry


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Roberta Speer & Max! You two have always been quite the team!


----------



## Roy Redifer (Dec 24, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Gracie! I'm stuck here too for the next couple weeks before I head to Niland. Snowed in Wasilla last night.


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Any callback info on Derby yet?


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

*Derby information please Speedy can you help?*



speedy said:


> Qual placements:
> 
> First. Cody. Peterson
> Second. Riggs. Watson
> ...


Speedy, 
Do you have any information on the Derby please. We have a dog running and could not be there Thank you! Debi


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry. Was only there on Friday
Wish i could help


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Speedy I guess I will just have to be patient


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Speedy


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

We spoke with someone about an hour or so ago and they were still running in the derby.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Speedy - congrats to all Finishers and thanks to the judges and volunteers! It takes a lot of effort and volunteers to put on these FTs. 

Lorraine


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

J Grammer
Thank you for the update I appreciate any information. Debi


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -
1st Windy/Crabb - double header!
2nd Mozart/Dahlheim - new AFC!
3rd Tab/Arnold
4th Tuffy/Boyett
RJ Mia/Plesko
Jam's Gus/Robinson
Max/Speer
Rusty/van der Lee
Bro/Laishley
Abe/Morrison

Congrats to all!

The Derby scrapped their third series after about nine dogs. They set up a new water test. All I know is that Marilyn won with Rush.


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats! And thanks for the update on the Derby


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Bob and Windy! You 2 have had an awesome year. Sure hope you are heading to the Nat'l Open, you 2 are hot! 

And congratulations, Marilyn on your 2d and new AFC and on winning with Rush.....Bob, put your worries away!

Congrats to all those that placed and finished the AM, but esp. to Rob and Bro, hope the pups you sired follow in your footsteps, can't place unless you are playing in the final series!


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Derby result;

1) Rush/Dalheim
2) Babe/Pampy
3) Throttle/Boyett
4) Cruz/Compton
R) Zeiss/Southwick

Jams: 9, 11, 13, 15, 22, 23


----------



## Carol Sealock (Oct 26, 2012)

Results are now posted on EE. A special congratulations to Bob and JoAnn Crabb and Windy on the double header win. A very special time for two very special people and a great little dog with a huge heart.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good going Tuffy & crew, Open 3rd & Amateur 4th


----------

